# riesenprObLeM



## Robert1000 (8. Aug 2003)

*Hallo Freunde ,ich hab hier ein riesenproblem aber ich denk für euch wird das keine mühe sein.Ich habe  3 programmme die ich bis mittwoch fertig haben muss um mein Schein zu bekommen damit ich im Wintersemester meine Klausur schreiben kann also habe ich keine Ahnung von java na ja net gar keine ahnung aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen die dinger zu lösen oder zumindest wie ich den quellcode finde
Danke leut    
 :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :arrow:  :arrow: 

Die folgende Klasse StringSet realisiert eine Datenstruktur, die eine Menge von
Zeichenketten mit Hilfe eines Feldes speichert.

Ergänzen Sie die Operationen suche und einfügen, so dass ihre Funktionalität den
jeweiligen Kommentaren entspricht.


    public class StringSet
  {
     String[] zketten;      // Gespeicherte Zeichenketten
     int anzahl;           // Anzahl der gespeicherten Zeichenketten
   StringSet(int n)
   {

   zketten = new String[n];
   anzahl = 0;
   }

   int suche (String s)
  {
  /*
   Falls s im Feld zketten enthalten ist, d.h. eine Zeichenkette
   existiert, die mit s übereinstimmt (Inhaltsgleichheit), wird
   deren Feldindex zurückgegeben.
   Falls s nicht im Feld zketten enthalten ist,
   wird -1 zurückgegeben.
   Dabei wird beachtet, dass Feldelemente mit Index >= anzahl
   nicht definiert sind.
  */
  }
   boolean einfügen (String s)
  {
  /*
  Falls s schon im Feld zketten enthalten ist,
  bleibt das Feld unverändert und es wird true zurückgegeben.
  Falls das Feld zketten vollständig belegt ist und s nicht
  enthalten ist, wird false zurückgegeben.
  Falls anzahl kleiner als die Länge des Feldes zketten ist
  und falls s noch nicht im Feld zketten enthalten ist,
  wird s in das Feld eingetragen. Ferner wird anzahl um 1
  erhöht und true zurückgegeben.
  */
  }
  }



Gegeben sei das unten stehende Java-Programm, das die folgende einfache Farbauswahl
realisiert.
Erweitern Sie das Java-Programm, so dass beim Drücken des Knopfes „Ok“ die ausgewählte
Farbe im Konsolenfenster ausgegeben wird.
Hinweis: Die Klasse Choice besitzt eine Operation String getSeletedItem(), die
das ausgewählte Element zurückgibt.



import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
public class Farbauswahl
extends Frame
{
Choice dieAuswahl;
Button derKnopf;
public static void main(String args[])
{
Farbauswahl fa = new Farbauswahl();
}
Farbauswahl()
{
// Titel festlegen
super("Farbauswahl");
// Größe des Fensters festlegen
setSize(200,100);
// Layout festelegen
setLayout(new FlowLayout());
// Steuerelemente erzeugen und zuordnen
dieAuswahl = new Choice();
dieAuswahl.add("Rot");
dieAuswahl.add("Grün");
dieAuswahl.add("Blau");
derKnopf = new Button("Ok");
add(dieAuswahl);
add(derKnopf);
setVisible(true);
}
}
Ein-/Ausgabe





Aufgabe
Entfernen von Kommentarzeilen aus einem Java-Programm
Schreiben Sie eine Klasse NoComment, deren Hauptprogramm main eine Java-Quellcode-
Datei zeilenweise einliest und alle Zeilen, die keine Kommentarzeilen sind, in eine Textdatei
ausgibt. Als Kommentarzeilen gelten Zeilen, die mit keinem, einem oder mehreren
Leerzeichen gefolgt von zwei Schrägstrichen „//“ beginnen.
Hinweis:
• Der Name der Eingabedatei soll „Eingabe.java“ sein.
• Der Name der Ausgabedatei soll „Ausgabe.txt“ sein.
• Die Klasse String besitzt die Operationen:
o String trim()
Entfernt Leerzeichen am Anfang und Ende der Zeichenkette
o boolean startsWith(String prefix)
Überprüfung, ob die Zeichenkette mit der Zeichenkette prefix beginnt*


----------



## mariopetr (9. Aug 2003)

hallo,

ja prinzipiell ist dir sehr leicht geholfen. am besten du nimmst dir die aufzeichningen aus deinen vorlesungen und uebungen, kochst dir einen grossen kaffee und machst deine arbeit. ansonsten ist es wieder mal ganz toll zu sehen, wie selbststaendig und fleissig die heutigen studenten sind (die ihr studium aus steuern finaziert bekommen).


----------



## Walter (9. Aug 2003)

Erscheint es nur mir so oder sind die Fragen ein Witz?


----------



## Cinimod (9. Aug 2003)

Also da ich selbst Student bin, verwundert es mich sehr was da gefragt wird, um einen Schein zu erhalten. Das Semester ist ja nun schon vorbei und  das Thema Java wird ja nicht gerade in der letzten Vorlesungswoche behandelt worden sein. Deshalb denke ich, dass es ein leichtes sein sollte - auf den bisherigen Vorlesungsstoff bezogen - diese Aufgaben zu lösen. 
Wenn du natürlich erst jetzt mit dem Lernen anfängst, wie willst du dann die Klausur bestehen? Ok, du schreibst sie erst im Wintersemester, aber du hast bestimmt noch für andere Klausuren zu lernen, oder?
Du hast eine ganze Woche, um die Fragen zu lösen. Das sollte, denke ich, kein Problem für dich sein.  Ein bisschen was scheinst du ja aus der Vorlesung aufgeschnappt zu haben :wink:


----------



## Nobody (9. Aug 2003)

ich denke es ist nicht sinn der sache dir die ganzen aufgaben zu lösen, nur damit du durchkommst und nichtmal verstehst was du da geschrieben hast.

aber ein paar tipps können nicht schaden:
-strukturiertes programmieren (einrücken, alles durchkommentieren)
-www.jababuch.de (gutes javaonlinebuch zum nachlesen mancher dinge)
-http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel/index.htm (java seite mit tutorial, soll angeblich gut sein)


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2003)

NA TOLL LEUTE  IHR SEID JA ALLES RICHTIGE KLUGSCHEISSER
ICH SAG DOCH ICH MUSS DIE KLAUSUR IM NÄCHSTEN SEMESTER SCHREIBEN UND MUSS NUR JETZT EIN SCHEIN NACHHOLEN ;WENN ICH
DENN RAT VON KLUGSCHEISSERN GEWOLLT HÄTTE WÜRD ICH ZUM PROF GEHEN ALSO IST HIER DENN KEINER DER SICH DAFÜR NET ZU SCHADE IST ? :shock:  :shock: 

ein noch mein studium finanzier ich mir selbst also mach dir keine sorgen um deine steuern die bekommen genau die richtigen in berlin MonG0 :roll:


----------



## stev.glasow (9. Aug 2003)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> NA TOLL LEUTE  IHR SEID JA ALLES RICHTIGE KLUGSCHEISSER ...
> ALSO IST HIER DENN KEINER DER SICH DAFÜR NET ZU SCHADE IST ?



hier ist sich niemand zu schade  :!: - nur deine rangehensweise ist mist, du knallst uns hier deine aufgabe vor, die wir dann brav zu lösen haben, so dass du fein raus bist - so läuft das nicht.
wenn du die aufgabe selber löst, und dabei konkrete fragen und probleme hast sind bestimt ne menge leute da dir dabei helfen.

und wenn du keinen bock hast dich damit ausseinander zu setzen, dann bekommst du den schein eben nicht - so ist das nun mal - zu mindest sollte es so sein (finde ich).

also ich helfe dir gern, nur muss von deiner seite auch ein wenig kommen.

übrigens - schieb ich das thema mal in 
	
	
	
	





```
[sonstiges]
```


----------



## mariopetr (9. Aug 2003)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ein noch mein studium finanzier ich mir selbst also mach dir keine sorgen um deine steuern die bekommen genau die richtigen in berlin MonG0 :roll:



selbst wenn du an einer privaten einrichtung studieren solltest, wird diese staatlich bezuschusst (es gibt in nicht eine einzige bildungseinrichtung ueber gymnasium, die nicht bezuschusst wird). zudem helfen wir wirklich gerne, aber wir machen nicht deine hausaufgaben. allerdings kann man wohl mit fug und recht behaupten, das bei deiner einstellung sowieso jede hilfe zu spaet kommt (besonders was ausdruck und umgangsformen betrifft). was das thema "klugscheisser" angeht, ich denke 90% der mitglieder dieses forums loessen die aufgabem je nach erfahrung in 10 minuten bis 0.5 tage.


----------



## Walter (10. Aug 2003)

Außerdem sagst du ja du hättest etwas Ahnung von Java, wenn du nur ne Ahnung hättest wie eine if-else Struktur und ne einfache Schleife funktionieren hättest du Aufgabe 1 schon geschafft (und die beiden sind jawohl wirklich die absolute Grundlage jeder Programmiersprache)


----------

